# Whole-Home DVR issuse



## ctpd845 (Jan 22, 2010)

I hope somebody here might have some insight on the problem I am having.

I have three HD-DVR's on my whole-home setup, an HR-24, HR-23 and HR-22. From my HR-24 and HR-22 I can see the playlists from the other two DVR's. When I am on the HR-23 I can only see the playlist from that DVR, none of the shows on the HR-24 or HR-22 show up. When I go to the Whole-Home menu on the HR-23 and go to status it shows "no networked DVRs found". But if I go to the status from the HR-24 or HR-22 it shows the HR-23.

I have tried resetting all three DVR's and still have this problem. 

Any thoughts.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

How is your equipment networked together?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Try to see if the receiver is connected to the network. Then go to the network setup and click on restore network defaults. Another thing you can try is check the Ethernet cable and if it runs to a switch try a different port. If you are using Deca, check to see if its working.


----------



## ctpd845 (Jan 22, 2010)

I should add that I have DECA's to the HR-22 and HR-23 and they appear to be working, three green lights on each. The receivers are connected to my wireless network via a WCCK. VOD, TV apps, youtube etc all work on the HR-23.

Scott I tried the restore network defaults and it made no difference, the other receivers can still see the HR-23 but the HR-23 cannot see the other receivers.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

ctpd845 said:


> I should add that I have DECA's to the HR-22 and HR-23 and they appear to be working, three green lights on each. The receivers are connected to my wireless network via a WCCK. VOD, TV apps, youtube etc all work on the HR-23.
> 
> Scott I tried the restore network defaults and it made no difference, the other receivers can still see the HR-23 but the HR-23 cannot see the other receivers.


Pull up list on the 23 and hit the yellow options button, select the local playlist option and exit, hit list again and repeat the process but include all playlists. See if that wakes up the 23. might not.

Unplug the Ethernet cable from the HR23 for a moment and reconnect it. Yes I know it goes into the DECA but the HR23 has at times interesting NIC manifestations.

Mine at times leaves my HR20-700s in a mode where they think they are still serving content to it leaving the red dots with the while lines on all lists till I go to that server and use it as a client on one of it's locally stored programs. It has also stormed my network at times.

What I'm suggesting may well be useless, but it may not you may need support to re address the box to wake it up. At least with DECA you have support...

Don "animal sacrifice, burnt offerings,fasting, etc all don't seem to work" Bolton


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I would go into the HR23 network setup and restore defaults to wipe out the IP addresse it has. It will revert to 169.254.x.x.

Then start the connection setup again on the HR23 and it should come back to your IP addresses and subnet in the home.

If that fails to solve your problem, for each DVR, provide the IP addresses, Subnet, etc 

Good Luck


----------



## ctpd845 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well everything seems to be working for now. All I did was remove the ethernet cable from the receiver for a few minutes and now it works. 

I will keep on eye on that receiver and see if the problem returns.

Thanks everybody for the help, you guys are why I love this forum.


----------

